# The Bug of Garlic is here!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

and I think the Crew is really gonna love it....it smells sooo good I sprinkled just a little on their food and they where going to town on it.

Now hopefully it works for the bugs too. Here is a few pictures of what they thought about it. 

Chewie did not get a lick, it just looks like he did and they got wonderful garlic breath right now...LOL


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Goodluck with it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like the like it! DH smells garlic and he's out of here. I love Garlic!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL good luck, hope it works out for you guys... it's been pretty effective for Sam, even tho he can't stand the taste of it unless I mix it within an inch of its life into his Honest Kitchen in the mornings!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

LOL I love the pictures!! Good luck!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I love garlic! Yum! I'll sprinkle some of that on my food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used both the Springtime granules and tabs. And, like Marlene, the granules are great mixed with THK but the tabs are better in kibble ( for them). However, I really like that the granules don't have anything but the garlic in them....It's worked great for the girls.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the pics!  hope it works out for your guys! Good luck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I mixed it with their kibbles and warm water, added some green beans and it was gone..LOL, my kitchen smelled wonderful!

I love garlic too!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Cute pictures Claudia! I have thought of trying this. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Cute pictures Claudia! I have thought of trying this. Let us know how it works out.


sure will, I got enough to last me for a year..LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I've been using it since Feb. for all of my dogs (I use the tablets) and I haven't seen a tick on any of them yet. 

I was talking to my 'across the street' neighbor about whether she has seen any ticks on her dog this year and she told me that it's been a bad year for ticks and that even with Frontline, her dog (a golden), has had lots of ticks. When I told her that my dogs haven't had any she decided to order some of the Garlic Bug Off. Springtime is having a sale, right now, "Buy 2/Get 2 free".

Both Nash and Biscuit like to come over to me after they have had their tablets and do a nice big burp---P.U.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I may have to get some for my pups. Especially since if it is not a really cold winter, we can have fleas 12 months of the year.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I've been using it since Feb. for all of my dogs (I use the tablets) and I haven't seen a tick on any of them yet.
> 
> I was talking to my 'across the street' neighbor about whether she has seen any ticks on her dog this year and she told me that it's been a bad year for ticks and that even with Frontline, her dog (a golden), has had lots of ticks. When I told her that my dogs haven't had any she decided to order some of the Garlic Bug Off. Springtime is having a sale, right now, "Buy 2/Get 2 free".
> 
> Both Nash and Biscuit like to come over to me after they have had their tablets and do a nice big burp---P.U.


That's what I got buy 2 get 2 free, I bought it manly for Chloe hoping she won't get any more hot spots. I truly think she has bug bites that cause her to break out. 

BTW..the crew is smelling wonderful tonight...LOL


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

So what does this do, exactly? I'm new to the whole dog-scene LOL.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

good luck and lets us now if its works for your guys.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> So what does this do, exactly? I'm new to the whole dog-scene LOL.


 
The Springtime Bug-Off garlic is a supplement to add to their food that helps keep fleas, ticks, mosquitoes away. We've had very good luck with it. This particular garlic is a super potent air dried variety that has a very pungent odor..... and high allicin (allinin?) content. It does NOT take the place of a monthly heartworm pill, but, for us, does cut down on the need for the topical flea/tick meds. It does take time to build up in their system. You can read more here..... www.springtimeinc.com


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Springtime Bug-Off garlic is a supplement to add to their food that helps keep fleas, ticks, mosquitoes away. We've had very good luck with it. This particular garlic is a super potent air dried variety that has a very pungent odor..... and high allicin (allinin?) content. It does NOT take the place of a monthly heartworm pill, but, for us, does cut down on the need for the topical flea/tick meds. It does take time to build up in their system. You can read more here..... www.springtimeinc.com


Betty, I'm glad to hear it works...the dogs really don't smell like garlic but my hole kitchen does when I feed them..LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Betty, I'm glad to hear it works...the dogs really don't smell like garlic but my hole kitchen does when I feed them..LOL


Just remember that it will take some time to build up in their system. Also, if they show any digestive upset, add just a little at a time, increasing gradually. Mine never had a problem. We've had good results and I've used it for probably about 2 years.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Springtime Bug-Off garlic is a supplement to add to their food that helps keep fleas, ticks, mosquitoes away. We've had very good luck with it. This particular garlic is a super potent air dried variety that has a very pungent odor..... and high allicin (allinin?) content. It does NOT take the place of a monthly heartworm pill, but, for us, does cut down on the need for the topical flea/tick meds. It does take time to build up in their system. You can read more here..... www.springtimeinc.com



Also (from the Springtime website)

• A study conducted by the *National Cancer Institute* found *garlic* to be an effective inhibitor in the growth of cancer cells.


I've been supplementing with BOG for several months now... I can't honestly say how effective it has been except that Sam hasn't been on any flea preventatives except the BOG and has seemed to be doing fine. Dillon however has been getting bitten and due to his flea bite allergies, he's been miserable with hotspots and itchies.. so he's back on Advantix... but still using the BOG as well.

The "buy 2, get 2 free" sale is almost always going on, and its a great deal!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Just remember that it will take some time to build up in their system. Also, if they show any digestive upset, add just a little at a time, increasing gradually. Mine never had a problem. We've had good results and I've used it for probably about 2 years.


 
That's what I'm doing , just sprinkle a little on their food for the first couple of days, then I will go up a little..thanks!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! I'm going to have to try this stuff! Just wondering, after the couple of weeks of it building up... will they smell like garlic? I don't mind garlic, but I'm just wondering how strong the odor will be.  Thanks!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Wow! I'm going to have to try this stuff! Just wondering, after the couple of weeks of it building up... will they smell like garlic? I don't mind garlic, but I'm just wondering how strong the odor will be.  Thanks!


Right now I don't smell any garlic, after a while you won't notice the odor as it is just powder, even people after a few weeks of garlic won't smell any! 

The only time I smell it is when I feed them right now!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Heidi36oh said:


> Right now I don't smell any garlic, after a while you won't notice the odor as it is just powder, even people after a few weeks of garlic won't smell any!
> 
> The only time I smell it is when I feed them right now!


I'm definitely ordering some tomorrow. Safe to use even on puppies? I just add it to their dry kibble? I love the smell of garlic... It will remind me of spaghetti each time I use it, hehehe.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never noticed mine smell garlic-y... not even their breath. It is a VERY pungent smell when the container is opened though.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

My cousin has been using it for several years on her 7 dogs, (yes, SEVEN), and claims the only time she smells garlic on them is right after they eat. Otherwise, she claims there is no odor. I'm about to order some too...hoping to switch them off K-9 Advantix and use the garlic instead. (Much cheaper & safer?)
-Trids


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Trids said:


> My cousin has been using it for several years on her 7 dogs, (yes, SEVEN), and claims the only time she smells garlic on them is right after they eat.
> -Trids


I don't notice any garlic smell on my dogs, either, except when they burp in my face right after eating...LOL! I give it to 5 dogs and figure it would cost just as much to use the Frontline on that many dogs. It takes me 7 weeks to go through a bottle of 1,000 tablets---which isn't too bad, cost wise because I stock up at the time of the sales. When you buy in bulk they also give you some free items and you get to choose what you want for the freebee.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hmmm...I know for a fact this wouldn't work worth squat on Alaskan bugs. I hope yours are more impressionable - good luck


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm definitely ordering some tomorrow. Safe to use even on puppies? I just add it to their dry kibble? I love the smell of garlic... It will remind me of spaghetti each time I use it, hehehe.


The only time I smell the Garlic is when I open the container and put it on their food, no smell after that..we're up to a half spoon now and soon will be going to a hole..no smell on the dogs!

Yes it smells like spaghetti dinner when I feed them..LOL


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Look out as the two were sniffing it one of them turned black. LOL


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link to purchase this! I just ordered some for Lacey. I've been wanting to get her off the Frontline! And, yes, I understand that it's important to introduce the garlic gradually.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Packleader said:


> Look out as the two were sniffing it one of them turned black. LOL


LOL, they might all turn black!::


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been using it since Feb 09 and stopped Advantix. I did up close and personal inspections for a long time, wondering if it would work. Not a flea or tick so far, but it has been a chilly summer. I use the tablets and they love them.

No garlic smell here. I know on the lab board a number of people think they do not work. But it is worth a try I figured. I am boarding them at Camp Bow Wow this weekend, as we are going to Chicago to see the kids and I just packed up the BOG and Fish Oil for their stay!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I figured it's worth a try, I only had them on for about a week, I know it takes a little while to build it up in their system.

They still have the Frontline that will work until the end of the month, so we should be ok.

Will see, of course Chewie got stung by a wasp today, poor boy..don't know why he things there eatable..LOL


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the Bug of Garlic arrived in the mail this past Monday. Tuesday morning I sprinkle just a little in Lacey's food. She takes 1 bite and walks away! I say, c'mon Lacey, eat your breakfast. No siree, ma'am! She wouldn't have anything to do with it! Each morning this week, I tried again, but she took 1 sniff and walked away. As soon as I cleaned her dish and put in her food without the garlic she ate it right up.

Oh well! :doh:

A friend of mine's son has 2 dogs, so she said she'd take the four jars off my hands! 

I tried! :bowl:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The granules are pretty potent smelling. I usually only use that when I'm adding The Honest Kitchen. Otherwise, with kibble, I use the tablets. I think I would call them and see if they would exchange for the tabs and see if they work.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The granules are pretty potent smelling. I usually only use that when I'm adding The Honest Kitchen. Otherwise, with kibble, I use the tablets. I think I would call them and see if they would exchange for the tabs and see if they work.


Good suggestion! Thanks!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also mix a little can food with theirs, to kill the smell and flavor.

Chewie and Sadie started to not wanting to eat their last meal with the BOG so I added a little can food and so far so good, they are eating it!


----------

